# Milchiges Teichwasser!?



## Spranta (10. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,
mußte vor 2 Tagen voller erschrecken morgens feststellen, das mein Wasser im Koiteich völlig milchig (weiß) war. Ich kenne schlammige Teiche grünne Teiche aber weiß milchige?
Dann zu meinem Koihändler gefahren und ein Wassertest gemacht. Alle Werte waren super! Er hatte keine Erklärung wie so was zustande gekommen ist. Dann nach Hause 50% Wasserwechsel (6500l) gemacht und eine zusätzliche Luftpumpe und eine neue 55W UV gekauft.
Mitlerweile sieht der Teich schon wieder besser aus.
Aber was war das? 
Mein Händler meint mir hätte jemand was im Teich gekippt!
Aber was? 
Und wer?evil (wenn ich den erwische!!!!)


An Veränderungen am Teich hatte ich 3 Tage vorher ein paar neue Teichpflanzen und eine Seerose im Pflanzkorb mit Kiesel, Teicherde und 2 Hände Blumenerde um den Kübel voll zu bekommen eingesetzt. Sonst alles beim alten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Milchiges Teichwasser!?*

Hi,

hattest du die kiesel vorher gewaschen oder klebten da evtl. noch lehmreste drann - die würden das wasser so ganz hell hell braun machen ?


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Milchiges Teichwasser!?*

Hallo Spranta,

hast Du bei den Teichpflanzen vielleicht auch Lehm verwendet? Ich hatte letztes Jahr mit einer Seerose Lehmpellets bekommen, das das Wasser extrem milchig gemacht haben.


----------



## Spranta (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Milchiges Teichwasser!?*

Die Steine waren sauber! Es war auch nicht hell braun. Und hätte der Dreck sich nicht nach 10 Stunden irgendwie abgesetzt.(Hab es morgens vor der Arbeit bemerkt und nach der Arbeit erst drum gekümmert. Und wär der Teich nicht sofort nach dem einsetzten milichig geworden und nicht erst 3 Tage später?


----------



## Spranta (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Milchiges Teichwasser!?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Spranta,
> 
> hast Du bei den Teichpflanzen vielleicht auch Lehm verwendet? Ich hatte letztes Jahr mit einer Seerose Lehmpellets bekommen, das das Wasser extrem milchig gemacht haben.



Ne Lehm hab ich nicht genommen. Die Plnzen stehen alle im Kies. Bei der Seerose bin ich gerade überfragt in was die eingeplanzt war.War glaub ich gräulicher Matsch oder so.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Milchiges Teichwasser!?*

mmmh komisch, vielleicht hat dir ja wirklich jemand einen scherz spielen wollen und kaffesahne oder so reingekippt - also ich hab dazu keine idee - mit den weißen schaumflocken die auf manchen teichen herumschwimmen hat das siche rauch nix zu tun ...


----------



## Spranta (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Milchiges Teichwasser!?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> mmmh komisch, vielleicht hat dir ja wirklich jemand einen scherz spielen wollen und kaffesahne oder so reingekippt - also ich hab dazu keine idee - mit den weißen schaumflocken die auf manchen teichen herumschwimmen hat das siche rauch nix zu tun ...



Ne weiße Schaumflocken schwimmen da nicht rum.


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Milchiges Teichwasser!?*

hallo,

ich hatte auch mal so einen fall : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/85

ich könnte mir vorstellen das es deine kois selbst waren 

schau einfach mal nach der seerose


----------

